# Updated Burma Shave Signs



## SifuPhil (Mar 12, 2013)

Anyone remember the Burma Shave signs that used to be found on roadsides? From 1925 to 1963 (when the evil Philip Morris Company bought them) the rhyming slogans were an eagerly-looked-for treat in all but 4 of the states.







I recently got to thinking about how these signs could be updated and adapted for many new companies ...

The Founding Fathers
And All their Sons
Will Blush with Shame
When they Take
Our Guns
*Remington Arms Co.*

Apple iPhones
Cost a Lot
But Text and Drive
And You'll
Be Shot
*Android Phones*

Facebook Likes
Are Great to Get
But Don't
Post Pictures
You'll Regret
*Facebook*

Massive
Hurricanes
Off the Coast?
With Our Insurance
You Can Boast
*AAA Insurance Co.*

Just Grab Your Brush
And Grab Your Soap
And With 
The Cardinals
Elect A Pope
*The Catholic Church*

Don't Put that Horse
Behind Your Carriage!
Just Vote "NO"
For All
Gay Marriage
*The Conservatives*

Modern Foods
Are Such A Treat
Too Bad 
There's Pink Slime
In Your Meat
*Healthy Foods LLC*

You Can Rant
And You Can Rage
But You Can't
Avoid
Your Old Age
*SeniorForums.com*


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 12, 2013)

Those are great. Did you come up with them yourself? 

I remember when the best part of a trip was seeing those Burma Shave signs.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 12, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> Those are great. Did you come up with them yourself?
> 
> I remember when the best part of a trip was seeing those Burma Shave signs.



Yes I did - and I'm still just on my first pot of coffee! layful:

I only ever saw them in Arizona (where they never originally appeared) as part of a "restoration" of Rte. 66, and of course on the 'Net. 

*Here's a nice little collection* of the original slogans ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 12, 2013)

I never saw those signs, but I like your slogans.


----------



## Pricklypear (Mar 12, 2013)

I'd forgotten about those Burma Shave signs. I remember them back in North Carolina and Virginia when I was a kid.


----------

